# Sri Lanka 2010



## Ridoo

Hello,

many thanks to Jonas Roth and Turgut Kocer (peterbourbon) for this great adventure! 

regards
René

Rhysida sp. (Sri Lanka, Kandy)






Cormocephalus inermipes (Sri Lanka, Horton Plains)






Rhysida sp. (Sri Lanka, Kandy)






Rhysida sp. (Sri Lanka, Kitulgala)






Rhysida sp. (Sri Lanka, Kitulgala)






*Otostigmus sp.* (Sri Lanka, Sinharaja rainforest






Ethmostigmus rubripes spinosus (Sri Lanka, Kitulgala)






maybe Euphlyctis hexadactylus:






Euphlyctis cyanophlyctis:






Fejervarya sp.:






Euphlyctis cyanophlyctis:






Philautus sp.:






Philautus sp.:






Philautus sp.:






Rana temporaria:






Philautus sp.:






Duttaphrynus melanostictus:






Rana temporaria:






Nannophrys ceylonensis:






Philautus:






Adenomus kelaartii:






Duttaphrynus melanostictus:






Fejervarya cf. kirtisinghei:






Euphlyctis cynaophlyctis:






Philautus cuspis:






Polypedates longinasus:






Polypedates longinasus:






Philautus sp.:






Duttaphrynus melanostictus:






Duttaphrynus melanostictus:






Philautus zorro:


































































Drongo:






Black Bulbul Hypsipetes leucocephalus:


















Blue Magpie, Urocissa ornata, endemisch:












red vented bulbul:






Acridotheres tristis:






Bulbul Pycnontus melanicterus:












Bulbucus ibis:












Hemidactylus frenatus:






Nessia spec.(maybe monodactylus or sarasinorum):






Calotes versicolor versicolor:











Calotes calotes:
















Geckoella triedra:






Rhinophis cf. drummondhayi:






Ceratophora sp.:






Aspidura sp.:






Calotes nigrilabris:











Calotes sp.:






Otocryptis sp.:
















Eutropis madaraszi:






Cyrtodactylus sp.:






Otocryptis sp.:






Varanus salvator:






Lyriocephalus scutatus:






Trimeresurus trigonocephalus:






Oligodon calamarius:






Cnemaspis sp. or Gehyra sp.:





































Cervus unicolor






Sambhur (Cervus unicolor):






Langure, Semnopithecus:






Ratufa macroura:




























































Heterometrus sp.:




















































































































































































Cicindela sp.:




















































































Cirrochroa thais lanka:




































































































































Common Birdwing Troides darsius, Männchen:






















































Pachliopta aristolochiae ceylonica:
















































Nephilengys sp.:






Salticidae sp.:






Tetragnathidae spp. ?? 






Araneus/Nephilidae sp.:






Ctenus sp.:






Clubionidae spp. ???






Gasteracantha sp.:






Theraphosidae (Selenocosmiinae?) sp. 






Gasteracantha sp.:






Heteropoda venatoria 0.1:






Heteropodinae spp.:






Nephila cf. pilipes-pair






Poecilotheria sp. (fasciata,regalis o. ornata?)






Heteropoda venatoria:






Heteropoda venatoria (female):






Polybetes sp.:






Heteropoda venatoria Männchen adult:






Salticidae sp.:






Salticidae sp.:






Olios sp.:






Deinopis sp.:






Cteninae sp.:






Heteropoda venatoria:






Olios spp. ?? 






Nephilengys sp. (cf. borbonica):






Nephila cf. pilipes:






Eresus spp. ?? 






Theraphosidae sp. (Selenocosmiinae):






Theraphosidae sp.:






Hersilidae spp.:






Hersilidae sp.:


----------



## Koh_

amazing animals there.
i really hope i will be there someday. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Fingolfin

Thats a pretty incredible selection of photos, thanks so much for sharing! 

How long did it take to shoot all those?


----------



## syndicate

Very nice finds!!Must of been an awesome trip!

this spider may be _Chilobrachys nitelinus _







thanks for sharing!
-Chris


----------



## Philth

some great shots for sure, any other pokie pics?  the one posted looks like ornata, but hard to tell with out a ventral shot and its a bit worn down.  (regalis is found in India) 

later, Tom


----------



## skippy

awesome, really awesome


----------



## ZergFront

I love these pictures! Man, almost like the Amazon there.

 One of my favorites is the mantis and sphynx moth chilling together.


----------



## Noexcuse4you

Sick shots!  I can't wait 'til my trip to India at the end of this month!


----------



## zonbonzovi

Wow, Rene- what an incredible assortment of creatures!  Thanks esp. for posting the myriapods, amphlygids, uropygids and what is probably the strangest looking slug(?) I've ever seen.


----------



## PoPpiLLs

Amazing pictures and thanks for sharing :clap:


----------



## presurcukr

NICE I think we have Acridotheres tristis here in Fl (escaped from Miami Metro Zoo after hurricane Andrew)


----------



## MaartenSFS

Niiice.. Rather unfortunate that the rainforest there is almost gone. Were you able to make it to any primary forest or just secondary growth/plantations?


----------



## Loudog760

Freakin sweeet dude!


----------



## harmroelf

im jealous!


----------



## nAscA

Great photos, thx for sharing.


----------



## willychon

absolutely amazing pics!!!


----------



## pato_chacoana

Wow! great biodiversity there! Congrats on the trip  I agree the poke looks ornata. any more pics of the theraphosids?

Best regards,
Pato


----------



## GartenSpinnen

*Awesome pictures!*

:clap: Thanks for sharing!


----------



## VinceG

Awesome pictures! Thanks for sharing! 
I just love the _Trimeresurus trigonocephalus_


----------



## Poxicator

Fantastic pix
Can you remember where you found the Pokie?


----------



## mercury904

a big wow! that asian scorpion has the claw of an emperor wow!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Awesome pics. Looks like you had a lot of fun.  The poecilotheria looks like ornata IMO.


----------



## Ridoo

Thanks! Yes I really enjoyed this trip. The Poecilotheria we've found in the lowland rainforest near Colombo. Some other pics:


----------



## zonbonzovi

Awesome landscapes...ever get an ID on the millipede with black and white legs or the centipede in the deli container?


----------

